# Do you hear us?



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## txpaulie (Mar 25, 2012)

I am unable to hear anything on the com-puter, but I DO know that Tom Mabe is funny...

The rope trick is funny, even w/o sound!:rofl2:

Thanks, Kev!

p


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2012)

I have one of those invisible ropes around here somewhere... I'd be willing to trade it for a pallet of your finest FBE... If I can find it!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I have one of those invisible ropes around here somewhere... I'd be willing to trade it for a pallet of your finest FBE... If I can find it!



I was out at Oshkosh a few years back and they had a display of the F-117 stealth fighter. Well, I *think* it was a display of the fighter. There were these 3 yellow tie-down ropes sticking up into the air but you couldn't actually see the airplane they were holding down.

I didn't know our technology was that advanced.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I have one of those invisible ropes around here somewhere... I'd be willing to trade it for a pallet of your finest FBE... If I can find it!



You bet! I just happen to have a whole pallet of invisible FBE I'll trade you for it. Here's a picture of it . . . . . 


















Pretty ain't it!



This reminds me of Yakov Smirnoff's comment about the worthlessness of the Ruble in the 80's . . . _"In Soviet Union they pretend to pay us, and we pretend to work." _


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2012)

My rope must be made of invisible FBE... It looks just like the stuff you posted!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 26, 2012)

The town I grew up in had a 2 lane highway going through it. We did the invisible rope gag across it several times. It's best done at dusk with cotton fields on each side for escape.Na na na na naah nah.

Evidently, the poor souls we pulled the prank on were devoid of a sense of humor. Every single one of them were really PISSED after sliding to a stop.:aggressive:

I just thought my dad knew every cuss word in the book...


----------

